# had a nice conversation on airplane



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Normally when I fly I don't talk to anyone, just do some reading to help the time go by. This time I actually had a nice conversation. We talked about work and where we were from and the stupid airline fees. We shared some snack food we brought along. Best flight I've had in a long time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's neat, Homer :boogie :boogie :boogie
I got to do that when I was on an airplane (only took one trip - to Florida the weekend of the Columbia tragedy). I even talked to the flight attendant . It's just weird when you ask them where they live. We were in Florida, but she said she lived in New York and had a flight after ours. It sounded hard to keep up with :stu


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

little steps, little steps. Great Job!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I've met some of the most interesting and friendly people on airplanes. I never initiate conversations on them, but maybe 4 out of 5 times the person next to me will start talking to me. It depends on the city too... people don't usually talk to me on flights to LA or NYC. But I've never been on a plane to or from Hawaii where the person next to me did not start a conversation.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks.

Coldmorning, it is interesting you see differences based on destination, but I guess that makes sense.


----------

